# 1990 Pace Arrow - No power from generator



## rsanford (Sep 16, 2008)

Until recently, I had power inside my 1990 34 foot Pace Arrow when I started the generator. The generator starts up and runs fine but I have no power inside my MH. All breakers are fine, all resets are fine. I am getting power through the shoreline.  It is a Magnetek 50 amp Converter Charger Series 900 Model 950. I was advised the culprit could be the transfer switch which I was told was mounted on the rear of the converter housing in a metal box. I have looked and did not see anything. Someone else with the same year Pace Arrow RV looked through their owner's manual and did not see any mention of a switch.  Does anyone know if there is in fact a switch and where it is?  Maybe the switch is incorporated in the converter charger on this model.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## utmtman (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: 1990 Pace Arrow - No power from generator

Did you  check to see if you have a circuit breaker or a switch on the generator.   Or checked at the connections for your generator to see if it was even putting out any voltage?


----------



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: 1990 Pace Arrow - No power from generator

There will be a switch or you may have to plug up a cord on the 90 model but, I guess if it worked before that rules out the cord. have you checked the fuse at the generator. Which gen do you have? If you find the switch you might try tapping it lightly. Ants are also bad to get into contacts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: 1990 Pace Arrow - No power from generator

I am with both of u on cking the OUTSIDE genset swtiches ,,, and also u might not have a transfer switch ,, it may have been a option on that yr of coach ,, i know i have a 97 40ft Alegro Bus ,, and it don't have a tranfer switch ,, but then agian ,, what genset do u have ,, that would help out a bunch ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve: 
And btw ,,,welcome to the forums    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: 1990 Pace Arrow - No power from generator

Did you unplug the shore power and plug it back into the coach plug?  My ole 89 Win Chieftain Gen worked fine but if my shore power line was still plugged into 120 no power from Gen.  Just a thought


----------



## rsanford (Sep 17, 2008)

RE: 1990 Pace Arrow - No power from generator

Thanks for the advice so far. The Genset is an Onan 4000. When my neigbor is back from work this evening, I will get him to help me try to determine if there is output from the generator and we can go from there. Thanks.


----------

